# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Sybase IQ 15.x - Comment regnrer le password sa et/ou DBA ?

## lsone

Bonjour,

Existe t il l'quivalent de l'option -p de l'utilitaire dataserver (Sybase ASE ) sous Syabse IQ 15.X ?

Sinon est ce qu'il existe une mthode pour regnrer le password sa ou DBA ?

Merci

----------

